# Aztecas CC & Nocturnal CC 2nd Annual Picnic



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Aztecas CC & Nokturnal CC Doing it again...2nd annual picnic jUNE 21 2008 in Manteca Ca At woodword park... same place as last year...with plenty of food & drinks on hand.. for those of you that made it there last year you know what we talking about...so for you that did not make it last year come on down this year so we can make it bigger and better...Car clubs & Solo ryders welcomed..MORE INFO TO COME.....*


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

PUT ME OUT OF MY MISERY WHAT THE #[email protected]! IS TTT IM OLD SCHOOL.


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT = To The Top there you go now you know


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT  :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

EXCANDALOW WILL HAVE YOUR BACK....


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jan 11 2008, 12:59 PM~9669083
> *EXCANDALOW WILL HAVE YOUR BACK....
> *


for sure looking forward in seeing you there  :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phat_nok_@Jan 6 2008, 03:57 AM~9619301
> *:biggrin:
> *


HEY WAY TELL THEM TO FIX THE SPELLING ON THE nokturnal


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aztecas_CC_2o9_@Jan 5 2008, 03:39 AM~9612690
> *Aztecas CC & Nocturnal CC Doing it again...2nd annual picnic jUNE 21 2008 in Manteca Ca At woodword park... same place as last year...with plenty of food & drinks on hand.. for those of you that made it there last year you know what we talking about...so for you that did not make it last year come on down this year so we can make it bigger and better...Car clubs & Solo ryders welcomed..MORE INFO TO COME.....
> 
> 
> ...


Its a car show right? Or a get together, please let me know...... :biggrin:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

WE HAD A GOOD TIME LAST YEAR HOPE TO MAKE IT AGAIN THIS YEARWE WILL PUT IT ON THE CALENDER


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Jan 14 2008, 11:36 AM~9691201
> *     WE HAD A GOOD TIME LAST YEAR HOPE TO MAKE IT AGAIN THIS YEARWE WILL PUT IT ON THE CALENDER
> *


Thanks for the support,, we will see you there........


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## ZACATECAS NOK (May 9, 2007)

WAZ UP PHAT NOK? WELL WE ARE GETTING SOME RIDES TOGETHER IN L.A..HOPEFULLY WE GET THEM READY FOR THE B.B.Q WE WILL SHOW SUPPORT FROM L.A 100% SO COUNT ON L.A CHAPTER.......*.NOKTURNAL C.C L.A *
 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

SKANLESS DADDYSGIRL WILL BE THERE


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

YOU KNOW US EASTBAY CHAPTER WILL BE THERE.
AZTECAS CAR CLUB "EASTBAY CHAPTER" 
3-16-2008 - Street Low - Salinas
4-20-2008 - Gold Rush - Roseville
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6- -2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual BBQ - Turlock
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

6-21-2008 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca

EAST BAY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

:thumbsup: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

WILL BE MAKING THE ROAD TRIP


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jan 21 2008, 07:49 PM~9751222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jan 21 2008, 08:49 PM~9751222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

TTMFT :banghead:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

AW YEAH! T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

TTT


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

the carne asada last year was fuckin bomb and to edgar ur pit would have been dead if i hadnt of givin it fresh cold water lol. u can thank me later haha


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

Aztecas CC & Nokturnal CC Doing it again...2nd annual picnic jUNE 21 2008 in Manteca Ca At woodword park... same place as last year...with plenty of food & drinks on hand.. for those of you that made it there last year you know what we talking about...so for you that did not make it last year come on down this year so we can make it bigger and better...Car clubs & Solo ryders welcomed..MORE INFO TO COME.....


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 24 2008, 12:09 AM~9770206
> *the carne asada last year was fuckin bomb and to edgar ur pit would have been dead if i hadnt of givin it fresh cold water lol.  u can thank me later haha
> *


i cant thank you enough for giving water to my baby..and this year i will take his daughter out there two so take plenty of water for both of them and ill hook you up with some carne asada...


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

2 DA MOON :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phat_nok_@Jan 24 2008, 09:46 PM~9778608
> *Aztecas CC & Nokturnal CC Doing it again...2nd annual picnic jUNE 21 2008 in Manteca Ca At woodword park... same place as last year...with plenty of food & drinks on hand.. for those of you that made it there last year you know what we talking about...so for you that did not make it last year come on down this year so we can make it bigger and better...Car clubs & Solo ryders welcomed..MORE INFO TO COME.....
> *


BROWN PERSUASION will be there!!!!!


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phat_nok_@Jan 24 2008, 09:46 PM~9778608
> *Aztecas CC & Nokturnal CC Doing it again...2nd annual picnic jUNE 21 2008 in Manteca Ca At woodword park... same place as last year...with plenty of food & drinks on hand.. for those of you that made it there last year you know what we talking about...so for you that did not make it last year come on down this year so we can make it bigger and better...Car clubs & Solo ryders welcomed..MORE INFO TO COME.....
> *


BROWN PERSUASION will be there!!!


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jan 25 2008, 08:05 PM~9785658
> *BROWN PERSUASION will be there!!!
> *


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

2 da tippy top


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

NOKTURNAL</span>


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

hey homie help ur local 209 Kingfish out in winning a adex dump just vote for me

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387908


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

2 DA MOON


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

2 DA MOON


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

<center><embed src="http://www.hostdrjack.com/generators/Graffiti/show.swf?baseURL=http://www.hostdrjack.com/generators/Graffiti/&clickURL=http://commentcafe.com/hdj/&clickLABEL=make your own graffiti at hostdrjack.com&flashLABEL=hostdrjack.com - GREAT STUFF!!!&str=sample%0D2%20the%20top%20all%20daytext&bevel=0&shadow=1&glow=1&blur=0&glb=20&beb=2&shb=26.8&blb=4.1&gla=1&sha=0.9&ing=0&ins=1&glc=0&bec=0&shc=16711935&font=1&size=85&color=65280&x=1&y=0" quality="high" bgcolor="#ffffff" width="460" height="320" name="loader" align="middle" wmode="transparent" allowScriptAccess="sameDomain" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" />
make your own graffiti at hostdrjack.com</center>


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

T T T


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

2 the top all day


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

any hop


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 1 2008, 02:21 PM~9843129
> *any hop
> *


We're talking about doin' it at a different location after our picnic :biggrin: Cause we can't do it at the park. I'll keep u posted as soon as know Homie


----------



## MISTER NASTY (Mar 2, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: looks like your going to a good turn out again


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: FUN TIMES


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRob84_@Feb 1 2008, 08:23 PM~9845452
> *We're talking about doin' it at a different location after our picnic  :biggrin:  Cause we can't do it at the park. I'll keep u posted as soon as know Homie
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

:thumbsup: AH YEAH T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

TTTALL DAY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

Nokturnal & Aztecas doing it big again......For those who were there last yr u know there will be some bomb ass food.....and good time for the family again. Flyers will be coming out pertty soon so keep an eye out........ :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## guhkid (May 24, 2007)

sorry came in late on this one...where is it at and how much is it costing to register????? what kinda classes you have??????


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phat_nok_@Feb 6 2008, 01:19 PM~9878354
> *Nokturnal & Aztecas doing it big again......For those who were there last yr u know there will be some bomb ass food.....and good time for the family again. Flyers will be coming out pertty soon so keep an eye out........ :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by guhkid_@Feb 7 2008, 12:50 PM~9887383
> *sorry came in late on this one...where is it at and how much is it costing to register????? what kinda classes you have??????
> *


its in Manteca Ca. No Registration Needed its a FREE Piknic...so come on down and enjoy some great eating....


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 7 2008, 02:07 PM~9887525
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


see u there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Feb 8 2008, 08:13 AM~9893984
> *see u there
> *





:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aztecas_CC_2o9_@Feb 7 2008, 08:50 PM~9891767
> *its in Manteca Ca. No Registration Needed its a FREE Piknic...so come on down and enjoy some great eating....
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Feb 8 2008, 12:51 PM~9896421
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

TTT  :thumbsup:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

did somebody say free food ?


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

yes sir. lots of food like last yr...... :0 :0 :0


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

i can smell the carne asada already!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

its always a family oriented picnic so there shoudlnt be any problems with any. good food, nice rides and good times for the kids too


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aztecas_CC_2o9_@Feb 12 2008, 11:40 AM~9924476
> *TTT
> *


TTT HOMIES........ :biggrin:


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

2TMFT ALL DAY


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

T T T :yes:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :wave: :yes:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

TTT uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

calling all car clubs for free food and family fun...............


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phat_nok_@Feb 16 2008, 05:36 PM~9959367
> *calling all car clubs for free food and family fun...............
> *


yea what he said.. :uh:


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

T T T


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phat_nok_@Feb 16 2008, 06:36 PM~9959367
> *calling all car clubs for free food and family fun...............
> *


----------



## hmw99durango (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermike_@Jan 18 2008, 01:40 AM~9724752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what's up home were is this going to be at :dunno:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hmw99durango_@Feb 18 2008, 06:23 PM~9973773
> *what's up home were is this going to be at :dunno:
> *


i guess at the international ag center in tulare!!! :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :wave: :yes:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTMFT


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

TTT


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTMFT


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

SAVE THE DATE FAMILY


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt
well i missed the last one, and i wont make that mistake again, defenitely be there for this one. look forward to getting keyed up with the locals.


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

ttt :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

2DATOP


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

Only a couple months to go and yummy carne asada........ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

Only a couple months to go and yummy carne asada........ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phat_nok_@Mar 9 2008, 12:19 AM~10124914
> *Only a couple months to go and yummy carne asada........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whad up jaime, came through yesterday to say whats up, u were gone though, how the baby doing, mine is getting bigger everyday, what did u name him? is it a jr. ill stop through thursday or friday.


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

ttt uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT HOMIES.....


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

2TMFT ALL DAY


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

TTT uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## DESTINATION_CT (Jan 30, 2008)

DESTINATION WILL MAKE IT OUT THIS YEAR HEARD ABOUT IT LAST YEAR OFF THE HOOK,AN SAVE SOME TROPHYS, THIS YEAR LAST YEAR YOU GUY,S WERE SNATCHING UP ALL TROPHY,S GOOD JOB HOMIE,S


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

TTT


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

noknoknok nok noknok


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

TTT


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

nok nok nok nok!!!!!!


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

TTT


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

count down begins 2 more months to go!!!! Aztecas and Nokturnal doing it big again this yr. see you soon.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

count down begins 2 more months to go!!!! Aztecas and Nokturnal doing it big again this yr. see you soon.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

TTT ALL DAY* *


----------



## LattaDee (Mar 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Down2Ryde_CC_209_@Jan 5 2008, 04:39 AM~9612690
> *Check out The Mr Buck Entertainment Show Wednesdays from 6pm til 9pm on TheSpizzle.com. Hit Mr. Buck up at [email protected] or log in to The Spizzle chat room during the show if you want him to announce your event or shout out your car club. www.thespizzle.com
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 1970 XL (Dec 28, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

Dam I can smell that CARNE now .


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

looking foward to be out there


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

TTT :cheesy:  :thumbsup:


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

TTT ALL DAY


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

TTT  :cheesy:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

Wheres the fliers guys................


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

EASTBAY CHAPTER WILL BE THERE BRITE & EARLY. THATS IF WE DON'T GO OUT THE NITE BEFORE> YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT IN THE "EASTBAY" 

AZTECAS CAR CLUB 4 LIFE


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

TTT


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT 4 DA HOMIES......  BUMP!!!!!


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

2 DA M.F. TOP


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

:machinegun: :guns: say hello to my lil friend LOL
AZTECAS N THA HIZZIE. AZTECAS EASTBAY CHAPTER C.C.


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Don Aztecas_@Apr 18 2008, 12:29 AM~10444406
> *EASTBAY CHAPTER WILL BE THERE BRITE & EARLY. THATS IF WE DON'T GO OUT THE NITE BEFORE> YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT IN THE "EASTBAY"
> 
> AZTECAS CAR CLUB 4 LIFE
> *



lol x2 

Are the Fliers READY yet?

Ritchie!


----------



## 1970 XL (Dec 28, 2004)

*We just got them in, hope to see you all there!!* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1970 XL (Dec 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born2Ryde_CC_209_@Jan 5 2008, 04:39 AM~9612690
> *Aztecas CC & Nokturnal CC Doing it again...2nd annual picnic jUNE 21 2008 in Manteca Ca At woodword park... same place as last year...with plenty of food & drinks on hand.. for those of you that made it there last year you know what we talking about...so for you that did not make it last year come on down this year so we can make it bigger and better...Car clubs & Solo ryders welcomed..MORE INFO TO COME.....
> 
> 
> ...


*We just got them in, hope to see you all there!!* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1970 XL_@Apr 24 2008, 06:12 PM~10496321
> *We just got them in, hope to see you all there!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Its about time you get them in...


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Apr 25 2008, 11:12 PM~10507333
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


AZTECAS


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

BUMP IT UP 4 DA HOMIES :thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Don Aztecas_@Apr 18 2008, 12:29 AM~10444406
> *EASTBAY CHAPTER WILL BE THERE BRITE & EARLY. THATS IF WE DON'T GO OUT THE NITE BEFORE> YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT IN THE "EASTBAY"
> 
> AZTECAS CAR CLUB 4 LIFE
> *



This is what Don does the NIGHT before Every Car Show and Every Car Club Picnic! :roflmao: 



AFTER


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey thats how RAIDERDON GETS DOWN. 

AZTECAS 4 LIFE

AZTECAS "EASTBAY CHAPTER" KNOW HOW TO PARTY

GOT "CROWN"


----------



## 1970 XL (Dec 28, 2004)

TTT

Getting closerrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

TTT 4 DA HOMIES :thumbsup:


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

SOME1 BETTER HAVE A BOTTLE OF CROWN FOR ME LOL
ITS ONLY 1 MONTH AWAY FROM NOW.


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Don Aztecas_@May 3 2008, 12:10 AM~10565238
> *SOME1 BETTER HAVE A BOTTLE OF CROWN FOR ME LOL
> ITS ONLY 1 MONTH AWAY FROM NOW.
> *



lol! Krazy ass D-O-N


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

I KNOW HUH


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

:thumbsup: 
T T T


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Almost there!


----------



## serg1950 (Apr 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## serg1950 (Apr 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 1970 XL (Dec 28, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

]


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:0 busy weekend. manteca and turlock :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

if i dont have to work, i will be there


----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)

nice.......prop...


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## serg1950 (Apr 29, 2008)

LORDS TREASURES CC MINISTRY CAR & BIKE SHOW 
REGISTRATION @7:00 - 11:00
SHOW STARTS @ 12:00-4:00 FREE CAR & BIKE REGISTRATION FREE ADMISSION
CALL SERGIO FOR REGISTRATION @221-2884
SATURDAY JULY 12 , 2008</span>
<span style=\'colorurple\'>@ AIRPORT ASSEMBLY OF GOD CHURCH 
603 BENSON AVE MODESTO ,CA 95354
DIRECTIONS: GO ON YOSEMITE AVE TURN LEFT ON SANTA CRUZ ,MAKE A LEFT AT OREGON AVEAND ITS ON THE CORNER OF ORGEN AND BENSON AVE IN MODESTO
FAMILY EVENT NO ALCOHOL, NO DRUGS ,NO COLORS


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

THE COUNT DOWN IS HERE TWO MORE WKS......I CAN SMELL THE CARNE ASADA!!!!!! HOPEFULLY EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT..IF NOT YOULL MISS OUT AGAIN, JUST ASK ANYONE THAT WAS THERE LAST YEAR!!!!!!YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT. :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

for those that still ain't seeen this...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ec3oGtydn5c


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 
TTT
ITS ONLY 1 WEEK AWAY.


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

[/quote]
Ruthie is so there!!!!!!
Who's ready for the picnic??????? :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :cheesy: 
Ruthie coming o im there bright & early


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

>


Ruthie is so there!!!!!!
Who's ready for the picnic??????? :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:
[/quote]

im definatley there, ill be located near the carne asada lol


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> Ruthie is so there!!!!!!
> Who's ready for the picnic??????? :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


im definatley there, ill be located near the carne asada lol
[/quote]


Somebody said carne asada???? YEAH BOY!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

FEDERATION CC GONNA SLIDE THROUGH THIS ONE!!STOCKTON TO MANTECA


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Happy Fathers Day guys!!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> im definatley there, ill be located near the carne asada lol


Somebody said carne asada???? YEAH BOY!!!!! :cheesy:
[/quote]

its what they served last year lol


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

>


Ruthie is so there!!!!!!
Who's ready for the picnic??????? :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:
[/quote]
im there :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

nok nok


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 14 2008, 05:59 PM~10870785
> *nok nok
> *


WHO'S THERE?


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 14 2008, 10:08 PM~10871848
> *WHO'S THERE?
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 14 2008, 10:10 PM~10871860
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :uh:
> *


LOL.. Thats what he meant right!


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

what time??


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

DAMN IT.... im not gonna be able to make it more than likely... my dads having surgery on the 20th.. can we push the date back.. lol lol someone get me a doggy bag take home. 

hell ruthie can take it for me ill be up in folsom anyways lol


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Impalas Magazine will be in the house....


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

thanks 4 coming toro , r u bringing twoton ? :biggrin:


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

:biggrin: 
STR8 2 the top
its on like donkey kong.


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

5 more days!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jun 16 2008, 04:19 PM~10882235
> *5 more days!
> 
> 
> ...



THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT!!!!!!!
WHOO.............. :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 16 2008, 12:40 PM~10880712
> *DAMN IT.... im not gonna be able to make it more than likely... my dads having surgery on the 20th.. can we push the date back.. lol lol  someone get me a doggy bag take home.
> 
> hell ruthie can take it for me ill be up in folsom anyways lol
> *


For you.. I'll bring down the stars!!
(Hella cheesy :biggrin: )


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 16 2008, 07:20 PM~10883164
> *For you.. I'll bring down the stars!!
> (Hella cheesy :biggrin: )
> *



haha dont worry, i wont tell no one


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

Its only 4 more days. Please somebody have my bottle of CROWN.


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Don Aztecas_@Jun 17 2008, 06:12 PM~10891650
> *Its only 4 more days. Please somebody have my bottle of CROWN.
> *


MAKE THAT TWO.. :biggrin: and I'll prolly go...


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Don Aztecas_@Jun 17 2008, 06:12 PM~10891650
> *Its only 4 more days. Please somebody have my bottle of CROWN.
> *


hmmmm i thnk the flier says no Alcohol.... but hey we wont tell if you share..


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 16 2008, 12:10 PM~10880471
> *what time??
> *


we leaving early about 8 or 830


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born2Ryde_CC_209_@Jun 17 2008, 11:54 PM~10894953
> *hmmmm i thnk the flier says no Alcohol.... but hey we wont tell if you share..
> *



lol...Edgar uusshhhhh! :biggrin: 

Don will Share with you.. hahaha


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## serg1950 (Apr 29, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

shine up ur ride's streetlow will b there with ruthie skye


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 18 2008, 05:34 PM~10900434
> *shine up ur ride's streetlow will b there with ruthie skye
> *


 OH YEAH!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

ttmft :thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

WUZ UP ROB! ARE U READY?


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

I'll be out there for a little while....


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

you know I'll be out there to suport one of our stronest chapter!


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 18 2008, 09:42 PM~10902565
> *I'll be out there for a little while....
> *


what time u thinking of heading out.


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jun 18 2008, 12:08 AM~10895027
> *lol...Edgar uusshhhhh!  :biggrin:
> 
> Don will Share with you.. hahaha
> *


Its all good i dont drink anyways.....  :biggrin:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jun 18 2008, 12:08 AM~10895027
> *lol...Edgar uusshhhhh!  :biggrin:
> 
> Don will Share with you.. hahaha
> *


Its all good i dont drink anyways.....  :biggrin: 


I Hate This Damn SErver


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

SHuu holla at me edgar i got the bottle ill slide you some just bring the ICE i have cups LOL


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 16 2008, 01:23 PM~10881006
> *Impalas Magazine will be in the house....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jun 18 2008, 08:31 PM~10902466
> *WUZ UP ROB! ARE U READY?
> *


U KNOW IT HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## CrownOfLife4U (Feb 10, 2005)

We're looking forward to it :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CrownOfLife4U_@Jun 19 2008, 08:51 PM~10910209
> *We're looking forward to it  :biggrin:
> *



Nice avatar....see you guys out there.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

Only 1 more day. I CANT WAIT. 
AZTECAS "EASTBAY CHAPTER" CAR CLUB
WE GONNA BE ROLLIN DEEP UP IN YO TOWN BETTER BE READY.
CAUSE HERE WE COME. O and eddgar have the cups ill have the other things you know what im talkin about yo member member


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

What up big ROB. HOW YOU BEEN ?


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

tothetop!!!!!!!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1970 XL_@May 22 2008, 06:43 PM~10716198
> *TTMFT
> *




does anybody know how i can get in touch with 1970 from aztecas its important.


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

Im up & im gonna be there in 2 hours. Edgar bring me some cups right on. AZTECAS "EASTBAY CHAPTER" CARCLUB IS GONNA BE ON OUR WAY.

Lil PETE Im coming str8 to you for the carne. LOL


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 20 2008, 03:12 PM~10915509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

just cleaned and waxed the caddy so ill be out there in lil bit


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

yo ritchie sorry i couldnt make it homie i got my daughter this weekend and i've been promising her swimming for the past few months but theres allways & event and i never end up taking her.....she was like ohhhhh no dad not this weekend too :biggrin: but yeah my bad homies i hope it turns out good see yall later


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 21 2008, 10:54 AM~10919766
> *yo ritchie sorry i couldnt make it homie i got my daughter this weekend and i've been promising her swimming for the past few months but theres allways & event and i never end up taking her.....she was like ohhhhh no dad not this weekend too :biggrin: but yeah my bad homies i hope it turns out good see yall later
> *




wuz up homie, have fun I know we r going 2 miss a good picnic :angry: but family 1st  my kids had enough in Vegas so we r heading back today


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Waiting for Bobby and we are heading out...see everyone out there.


----------



## CrownOfLife4U (Feb 10, 2005)

We wanted to say THANK YOU for the kick back day and for the great grub!! Its was nice. Good time 

God Bless,
Crown of Life Ministries


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

got back awhile ago, nice turnout, and it was nice seeing all the homies, and the grub was on hit, thanks nokturnal and aztecas.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 21 2008, 05:46 PM~10921512
> *got back awhile ago, nice turnout, and it was nice seeing all the homies, and the grub was on hit, thanks nokturnal and aztecas.
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

I just want to thank everyone that came out. It was fun. A special thanks to our MODESTO CHAPTER for the cooking & putting the event together with Nokturnal.Right on to nacho, juan lil pete & the others from aztecas in the modesto side & nokturnal.
'
"EASTBAY CHAPTER" AZTECAS
Aztecas Don

see you @ the next one next year.


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

GREAT TURN OUT HAD BLAST THANKS AZTECAS & NOKTURNAL


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

any pics? :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Don Aztecas_@Jun 21 2008, 09:17 PM~10922400
> *I just want to thank everyone that came out. It was fun. A special thanks to our MODESTO CHAPTER for the cooking & putting the event together with Nokturnal.Right on to nacho, juan lil pete & the others from aztecas in the modesto side & nokturnal.
> '
> "EASTBAY CHAPTER" AZTECAS
> ...



I had a good time.. Nice cars, BOMB food and good music.. THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT and it rain saved me a trip to the shower!!! lol Very good show. I'm there next year. :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Robert84_@Jun 21 2008, 09:19 PM~10922420
> * GREAT TURN OUT  HAD BLAST THANKS  AZTECAS & NOKTURNAL
> *


 :yes:


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

Special Thanks to everyone that came and supported, by sharing a good time with all the homies. On behalf of NOkturnal C.C. and Aztecas C.C. i would like to say Thank You once again.... Hopefully everyone had a good time and everyone got to eat good. I would also like to thanks all our members for all the effort put into this event and to all our members that came down to support from Bakersfield, & L.A.. was good seeing you guys here... We will definetly be planing our 3rd annual event for all you to enjoy... Hope everyone had fun!!!!!! See you all Next Year.. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

NOkturnal NOr Cal President


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 21 2008, 09:32 PM~10922524
> *any pics? :biggrin:
> *


no pics


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phat_nok_@Jun 21 2008, 10:09 PM~10923105
> *Special Thanks to everyone that came and supported, by sharing a good time with all the homies. On behalf of NOkturnal C.C. and Aztecas C.C. i would like to say Thank You once again.... Hopefully everyone had a good time and everyone got to eat good. I would also like to thanks all our members for all the effort put into this event and to all our members that came down to support from Bakersfield, & L.A.. was good seeing you guys here... We will definetly be planing our 3rd annual event for all you to enjoy... Hope everyone had fun!!!!!!  See you all Next Year.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> NOkturnal NOr Cal President
> *


Right on Jaime :thumbsup: Had A great time! Hope 2 C everybody next year!


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

Count "EASTBAY CHAPTER" in WERE THERE.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 21 2008, 09:32 PM~10922524
> *any pics? :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

sounds like everyone had a good time outthere....sorry for not making it but i had to shoot a wedding


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

heres a pic of jaime rolling to the bbq, i was driving and kutty was on the passenger side taking pics, tight pic, kutty i know u got more so whats up, and send me the one of me rolling, when i was moving my truck. please. :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

This one Bobby???


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

UCE CC


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

my son playing the shy roll lol...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

there was a hater at the picnic, they put a softball size dent in my homies front driver panel of his regal. if anyone has info on who did it PM me or PM KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 it was his regal


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 22 2008, 11:14 PM~10929714
> *there was a hater at the picnic, they put a softball size dent in my homies front driver panel of his regal.  if anyone has info on who did it PM me or PM KINGFISH_CUSTOM209  it was his regal
> *



Wow that sucks bro, sorry to hear that.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 22 2008, 10:24 PM~10929417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOT a big fan of pits, but damn this picture cam out sick !!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 23 2008, 12:20 AM~10929748
> *Wow that sucks bro, sorry to hear that.
> *



ya i was shocked to hear about it myself. i didnt attend i had family matters to tend to.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 22 2008, 10:35 PM~10929491
> *UCE CC
> 
> 
> ...


Tight pics 72 Kutty, keep up the good work. Vic UCE Stockton and stay  .


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Had a great time at the bbq. Thanks Aztecas & Nocturnal CC for putting it down in Manteca. Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 23 2008, 12:21 AM~10929759
> *NOT a big fan of pits, but damn this picture cam out sick !!!
> *


THATS MY PIT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

nice pics kutty :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 21 2008, 10:54 AM~10919766
> *yo ritchie sorry i couldnt make it homie i got my daughter this weekend and i've been promising her swimming for the past few months but theres allways & event and i never end up taking her.....she was like ohhhhh no dad not this weekend too :biggrin: but yeah my bad homies i hope it turns out good see yall later
> *


Wuz Gus! Is cool bro dont worry about it~! Family comes first! and plus theres always next year! The picnic was off the hook. HOT ass F&@K 110 degrees. with a little bit of RAIN! Hope to see you guys at the Woodland Show on Sunday!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Here are some pictures my boy took from "BAY-BOY-PHOTOGRAPHY"


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 23 2008, 06:13 PM~10935446
> *nice pics kutty :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Great Pictures KUTTY,it was good seeing you on Saturday~! ! do you have any Cool pictures of the purple regal? :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jun 23 2008, 08:55 PM~10936872
> *Great Pictures KUTTY,it was good seeing you on Saturday~! ! do you have any Cool pictures of the purple regal?  :biggrin:
> *



Sorry, this is the only one I have....


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 23 2008, 09:02 PM~10936931
> *Sorry, this is the only one I have....
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Kutty! That picture came out really CLEAN! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 22 2008, 10:28 PM~10929442
> *This one Bobby???
> 
> 
> ...


thats the one dog, thanks pic came out tight, i love the new window tint on the windshield not to dark, not to light. barely see in.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

If anyone wants to purchase any of these pics as well as any others I have taken, hit me up. I can enlarge all of these up to 12x18"'s. I can have them printed and ready for you in Woodland.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

BG, here's a side view...


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 23 2008, 10:44 PM~10937331
> *:dunno: :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...



youre working with a HI DEF camera huh?


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 24 2008, 04:02 AM~10938530
> *youre working with a HI DEF camera huh?
> *



A Nikon SLR


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 24 2008, 07:56 AM~10938890
> *A Nikon SLR
> *



nice i figured it was a high def one cuz the pic u took of my homies pit came out real clear


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> > :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

nice pic brother


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> I had a good time.. man, that carne asada .....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> > I had a good time.. man, that carne asada .....
> 
> 
> i warned you that carne asada was bomb lol


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 22 2008, 10:35 PM~10929491
> *UCE CC
> 
> 
> ...


Kutty do you have any more pics from the bbq of Shops Laggard? If you do, can you please post them for me. I will appreciate it from Vic UCE Stockton. Stay


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> > I had a good time.. man, that carne asada .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> > I had a good time.. man, that carne asada .....
> 
> 
> with Ruthie...if she didn't shower...i would still me la como :biggrin:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

> > I had a good time.. man, that carne asada .....
> 
> 
> eeeeeddddaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

thank 2all the clubs n solo riders that came 2 our bbq. next year will make it closer to the bay. thanks again n c u next year, AZTECAS PREZ EB CARLOS


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EB AZTECAS PREZ_@Jun 25 2008, 04:56 PM~10950855
> *thank 2all the clubs n solo riders that came 2 our bbq. next year will make it closer to the bay. thanks again n c u next year, AZTECAS PREZ EB  CARLOS
> *


 :thumbsup: ILL B THERE FO SHO THANKS 4 A GOOD SHOW BRO


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Jun 25 2008, 10:43 AM~10948023
> *with Ruthie...if she didn't shower...i would still me la como :biggrin:
> *


Que COCHINO! :biggrin: Dont put to much salsa on this taco!!!


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 25 2008, 06:24 PM~10951412
> *Que COCHINO! :biggrin:  Dont put to much salsa on this taco!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 25 2008, 06:24 PM~10951412
> *Que COCHINO! :biggrin:  Dont put to much salsa on this taco!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

AZTECAS "EASTBAY CHAPTER" 3rd ANNUAL BBQ WILL BE CLOSER IN THE BAY.


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

come on don how can you call it a third annual when you havent done first annual or a second annual......LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born2Ryde_CC_209_@Jul 18 2008, 10:38 AM~11120494
> *come on don how can you call it a third annual when you havent done first annual or a second annual......LOL :biggrin:
> *


3rd ANNUAL AZTECAS/ NOKTURNAL BBQ WILL BE DOWN HERE IN THE EASTBAY.


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

> > I had a good time.. man, that carne asada .....
> 
> 
> DAM GIRL YOU SO FINE & YOU KNOW IT. HEY IT WAS COOL KICKIN WITH YOU THE OTHER DAY IN THE BAY


----------

